# whats best breed for me



## pairadice (May 12, 2011)

I am a sheep owner but I am thinking of getting a goat or two for milk.  I plan to make soap and maybe feed a lamb if I get a bummer.  I live in Upper Michigan where the winters are brutal.  I'd like something colorful and I don't like the look of the earless La Mancha (sorry La Mancha fans!) What would be a good breed for me?


----------



## freemotion (May 12, 2011)

Hairy Toggenburg?  Bulky Nubian?

BTW, I just started milking my half La Mancha first freshener and the milk practically FALLS out of her cute little udder.  And she is giving twice what her mother gave at the same age.


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)

I am partial to Oberhasli, and it gets well below zero here (N. Central IN) for weeks....mine do ok.
Quiet, polite, pretty color, smart, milky, etc.

I love Nubs too...but Obs are the 'perfect goat' for me.


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2011)

> I don't like the look of the earless La Mancha (sorry La Mancha fans!)


Saying something like this is just _askin'_ for all us LM owners to try to change your mind.    You just have to meet a few to see that they have the best personalities, great milkers and you forget all about those ears in no time... Really though I advise you see what's available in your area and see where you can get buck service from, since it sounds like you aren't going to take that step yet. Go visit as many different breeders as you can in person to see what will appeal to you. Ask to try the milk from different breeds as well. Butterfat makes a difference. Good luck! (And I hope there happens to be someone that has lamanchas for you to see up close too.)


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 13, 2011)

Nubians are awesome!!!! I love mine.
IDK about the milk though; it is said to be very rich.
LMs are cute, but I'm not crazy about the ears either. Good luck with whatever you choose! What breed of sheep do you have?


----------



## Ariel301 (May 13, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> > I don't like the look of the earless La Mancha (sorry La Mancha fans!)
> 
> 
> Saying something like this is just _askin'_ for all us LM owners to try to change your mind.    You just have to meet a few to see that they have the best personalities, great milkers and you forget all about those ears in no time... Really though I advise you see what's available in your area and see where you can get buck service from, since it sounds like you aren't going to take that step yet. Go visit as many different breeders as you can in person to see what will appeal to you. Ask to try the milk from different breeds as well. Butterfat makes a difference. Good luck! (And I hope there happens to be someone that has lamanchas for you to see up close too.)


Hahaha yes! I hated the ears at first, but now I think they're adorable. My Alpine looks like a jackrabbit to me with her big ears. I like the LaManchas because they are very mellow and laid back, and most are really quiet. Mine are all super easy to handle, I can let toddlers milk them. Plus, with cold winters, you wouldn't have to worry about frostbitten ears.


----------



## mabeane (May 13, 2011)

Ask 100 different goat owners, get a hundred different answers. We all are probably particial to the breeds we have...  that's why we have 'em.  I live in northern Maine, gets very cold and lots of snow. My Niggies build heavy winter coats and don't mind either the snow or the cold. One kldded right after a major snowstorm and extreme cold and all went well.


----------



## julieq (May 13, 2011)

Nubians if you want standard size, Nigies if you want miniature size.  We've had both here in Southern Idaho where it frequently gets below zero in the winter.


----------



## pairadice (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your responses.  I thought I might hear from LaMancha owners!  I really do want ears though!  Just a personal preference.  I'm afraid the floppy ears on Nubians, Oberhasli etc would freeze.  Someone once told me they could but then maybe they didn't know what they were talking about!  I know my large combed chickens end up with frozen combs here. Since different breeds have different qualities to their milk I wonder what breed might make the best milk for soap.


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2011)

I've not lost a Nubian ear yet to cold.

Oberhasli don't have floppy ears...Just Nubians and Boers, and Boers are more of a meat goat w/ short lactations.

Nigerian dwarf and Nubians have the most butterfat, which is best for soap, cheese, etc. making. 

BUT...any breed's milk *will* work.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 14, 2011)

We love our Nigerians.  We've had a couple frost bitten combs, but never any issue with the goats.


----------



## What Have You Herd (Jun 23, 2011)

Greetings:  I'm new to BYH, but I've spent years it seems on the BYC.  I'm going to add goats to our farm for milk, and I was thinking about using the offspring for meat.  Friends have suggested I get a couple of La Mancha does and a Boer buck.  I'm interested in hearing your comments regarding the personality of most La Mancha does and most Boer bucks.  I know there are exceptions, but a general polling will help me decide.

If a different breed of buck would be more suitable, I'd like to hear your ideas.  I want to raise all of these from babies so that I know how they have been handled.  I'm a strong believer in early training as a deterrent to undesirable behavior.  My DH has no interest in working with goats, so I need to be sure I am choosing breeds I can handle on my own.  I'm a retired school teacher, in good health, with time to invest in training.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

pairadice said:
			
		

> Thanks for your responses.  I thought I might hear from LaMancha owners!  I really do want ears though!  Just a personal preference.  I'm afraid the floppy ears on Nubians, Oberhasli etc would freeze.  Someone once told me they could but then maybe they didn't know what they were talking about!  I know my large combed chickens end up with frozen combs here. Since different breeds have different qualities to their milk I wonder what breed might make the best milk for soap.


We had a kid born next to the metal barn and their ear frooze to it. The ear swelled up and half of it fell off. But we are in Virginia and we don't have insulation in our barn, just a metal pole barn.  I am sure you have a better set up for winter.  
As far as just freezing when they are outside walking around in 30 below, I am not sure about that. Probably the same rule as with dairy cattle, leave them out ofr 30min. and bring them back in so parts don't freeze.  Probably your sheep are more tolerant of this.  I grew up in wisconsin, Green bay to be exact. Used to help lots of friends milk their cows.

edited to add: I have nubain/boer cross.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

What Have You Herd said:
			
		

> Greetings:  I'm new to BYH, but I've spent years it seems on the BYC.  I'm going to add goats to our farm for milk, and I was thinking about using the offspring for meat.  Friends have suggested I get a couple of La Mancha does and a Boer buck.  I'm interested in hearing your comments regarding the personality of most La Mancha does and most Boer bucks.  I know there are exceptions, but a general polling will help me decide.
> 
> If a different breed of buck would be more suitable, I'd like to hear your ideas.  I want to raise all of these from babies so that I know how they have been handled.  I'm a strong believer in early training as a deterrent to undesirable behavior.  My DH has no interest in working with goats, so I need to be sure I am choosing breeds I can handle on my own.  I'm a retired school teacher, in good health, with time to invest in training.


With out being rude, can I suggest you start your own thread, it will be easier for everyone to give you special attention.  Thank you. I have boer/nubian cross. We use a boer  buck.  Donna


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 23, 2011)

I recommend actually seeing some of the different breeds up close and personal.  Ask at a local feed store who has goats that you might be able to contact and go visit.  Ask to taste the milk, or maybe even try milking a doe.  You might decide that nigi teats are too small for you, or Saanen milk is too creamy.

And if you just want one or maybe two milk goats you're going to need someone else to provide a ram.  So also ask these people what it will take; ( like clean tests on CAE, CL, parasites, standing fees, their place, your place?) for ram services.

Good luck and let us know (and POST PICS!) about your new goats.


----------

